# Why the 2018 and 2019 Honda Civic EX is made for this gig



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move. 
Android Auto and Car Play. I use Android, when I hit Navigate on Uber or Lyft it sends the address to Google Maps on the media center. The next turn is also shown on the center console (direction and distance).
Gas mileage. I'm getting around 44 mpg highway, 34 mixed. My 2018 2 liter 4 cylinder seems to prefer midrange, though.
Reliability - it's a Honda.
Style and comfortable ride. Pax compliment both daily. Compared to my last Civic, as 2012 LX, the 18 and 19 models have a more aggressive stance and loads of room..
Passenger and cargo space. Huge amount of leg room front and back, trunk is surprisingly large.
Performance. Loads of power, turbo availability. Drop a K&N filter in there for more pep and better milage.
My second Civic, definitely not my last.

"Gloria" -


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice ride. I once had a 2008 and 2009 Civic. Great vehicles. However, even though they have great resale value, you won't get much for yours once you have 150-200K miles on it. If I went for a Civic, I'd go a few years older. Most of what you listed would still apply to a 2016 or a 2017.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Will it take 7 passengers? X only then, right?
Your post sounds as though you work for Honda, LOL.
Nice ride all the same.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


The rates don't justify the cost. But......

They are great cars


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It's a Honda. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Will it take 7 passengers? X only then, right?
> Your post sounds as though you work for Honda, LOL.
> Nice ride all the same.


Four drunks is a enough for me ?

And I wish I worked for Honda! Was just thinking about this stuff after a pax asked questions about it. I despise car sales people, although I would probably be decent at it.



Illini said:


> Nice ride. I once had a 2008 and 2009 Civic. Great vehicles. However, even though they have great resale value, you won't get much for yours once you have 150-200K miles on it. If I went for a Civic, I'd go a few years older. Most of what you listed would still apply to a 2016 or a 2017.


My 2012 Civic was rear ended, big time total loss. Even destroyed and over 150k miles, I collected nearly half of what I paid for it new. The insurance company cited the fact that it was in such good condition, clean and with regular maintenance.

So miles aren't everything. And I don't anticipate driving full-time much longer.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin,

I think you could have a career as a car salesman. Great detail you provided I used to have a Civic. One of the best cars I ever had.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Honda’s are good. I used to manage the service department of a Honda dealership. However, I would consider my 4th choice today. The auto industry will is always evolving. If you’re looking at 18/19 model, the Mazda6 is vastly superior to any civic/accord/corolla/camry for around the same price. In every way.

The main thing I would be looking at doing his job in a newer car is the warranty. Mazda is the only company that offers an unlimited mileage warranty, which is priceless doing Uber. Without it, you’ll chew through the typical 60k comprehensive warranty very quickly. With Mazda you can extended the comprehensive to 5 years for a small fee and keep the unlimited mileage aspect the whole 5 years. Having a guaranteed repair bill o $0 no matter what for 5 whole years is more valuable than whole car!

Love that purple colour though!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Honda's are good. I used to manage the service department of a Honda dealership. However, I would consider my 4th choice today. The auto industry will is always evolving. If you're looking at 18/19 model, the Mazda6 is vastly superior to any civic/accord/corolla/camry for around the same price. In every way.
> 
> The main thing I would be looking at doing his job in a newer car is the warranty. Mazda is the only company that offers an unlimited mileage warranty, which is priceless doing Uber. Without it, you'll chew through the typical 60k comprehensive warranty very quickly. With Mazda you can extended the comprehensive to 5 years for a small fee and keep the unlimited mileage aspect the whole 5 years. Having a guaranteed repair bill o $0 no matter what for 5 whole years is more valuable than whole car!
> 
> Love that purple colour though!


I briefly looked at Mazda, along with Toyota, but I just kept coming back to the Civic. My 2012 never had any mechanical issues, just regular maintenance. And I put crazy miles on it with a two hour commute.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

My car has all that plus leather seats, seat memory, heated seats and steering wheels, all four one touch windows, Up to 39 MPG on the freeway, qualifies for select, lux, black and lux black all for the price of a new Nissan Sentra. Buying new car is insanity.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Civic has come a long way since this:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Once you go Japanese.......


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> My car has all that plus leather seats, seat memory, heated seats and steering wheels, all four one touch windows, Up to 39 MPG on the freeway, qualifies for select, lux, black and lux black all for the price of a new Nissan Sentra. Buying new car is insanity.


What kind of car?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> What kind of car?


Full size luxury sedan.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Full size luxury sedan.


I'm guessing it's a ford.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Full size luxury sedan.


Yeah, year make model? ?


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

What a beautiful super reliable car to run into the ground, all for X rides...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

loophole said:


> What a beautiful car to run into the ground....


Don't plan on doing this for years, my friend. And I am often told by pax how horrible other cars used for U/L are in the area, tips skyrocketed.



loophole said:


> What a beautiful car to run into the ground, all for X rides...


And I'd love to do something better than X, although I don't appear to be eligible. Oh well.

Hey, if driving a beater is your gig, that's fine. My last Civic was older but tip top shape. And if I drove back when I bought it, I would have still gone new.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Tips likely not enough to recoup all the damage incurred. Used Prius's are cheap as hell, hardly a beater. I would've purchased a used 7 seat minivan instead of trying to impress idiot PAX


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

loophole said:


> Tips likely not enough to recoup all the damage incurred. Used Prius's are cheap as hell, hardly a beater. I would've purchased a used 7 seat minivan instead of trying to impress idiot PAX


Not trying to impress anyone. I wanted a nice new car. I also drive outside of U/L.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Honda's are good. I used to manage the service department of a Honda dealership. However, I would consider my 4th choice today. The auto industry will is always evolving. If you're looking at 18/19 model, the Mazda6 is vastly superior to any civic/accord/corolla/camry for around the same price. In every way.
> 
> The main thing I would be looking at doing his job in a newer car is the warranty. Mazda is the only company that offers an unlimited mileage warranty, which is priceless doing Uber. Without it, you'll chew through the typical 60k comprehensive warranty very quickly. With Mazda you can extended the comprehensive to 5 years for a small fee and keep the unlimited mileage aspect the whole 5 years. Having a guaranteed repair bill o $0 no matter what for 5 whole years is more valuable than whole car!
> 
> Love that purple colour though!


If used for commercial purposes Mazda will void the warranty or does Mazda not have that exclusion written in their warranty just like every other warranty in existence?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

2Cents said:


> If used for commercial purposes Mazda will void the warranty or does Mazda not have that exclusion written in their warranty just like every other warranty in existence?


Probably varies by jurisdiction. I asked 2 different dealerships about this and they said it's not an issue.

But more importantly, even if that were the case - just don't tell them! There is no legal way for them to find out or force you to tell them. When you go in for repairs they don't run a credit check before writing the work order, and if they ask you anything tell them it's none of their business.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Probably varies by jurisdictation. I asked 2 different dealerships about this and they said it's not an issue.
> 
> But more importantly, even if that were the case - just don't tell them! There is no legal way for them to find out or force you to tell them. When you go in for repairs they don't run a credit check before writing the work order, and if they ask you anything tell them it's none of their business.


Yeah, wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## skyline3434 (Jul 7, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


Are these turbo? I just cannot use see turbo-ed cars making over 150k


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Probably varies by jurisdiction. I asked 2 different dealerships about this and they said it's not an issue.
> 
> But more importantly, even if that were the case - just don't tell them! There is no legal way for them to find out or force you to tell them. When you go in for repairs they don't run a credit check before writing the work order, and if they ask you anything tell them it's none of their business.


It's not up to the dealership, it's up to the manufacturer. Kind of like insurance companies never ever figure out drivers are doing ride share.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

skyline3434 said:


> Are these turbo? I just cannot use see turbo-ed cars making over 150k


Available turbo, mine isn't - on the advice of my mechanic buddy. But, to be fair, he knows very little about Honda. Although any turbo can be a PITA, learned that from the many turbo charged Ford ambulances I worked in.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

2Cents said:


> It's not up to the dealership, it's up to the manufacturer. Kind of like insurance companies never ever figure out drivers are doing ride share.


As I said I used to manage a Honda dealership and I filed a lot of warranty paperwork, I know exactly how it works. It's like this:

- you go in for repairs
- dealership determines if your repair is covered under warranty (database lookup)
- dealership fixes your car and sends you home
- dealership files warranty claim with the manufacturer (usually several days later)
- manufacturer either pays dealership or denies the claim (usually several weeks later)

The first time this happens, you are automatically safe because the dealership can't legally come back to you for the money if their claim is denied. One of my service advisors accidentally warrantied an engine job that wasn't covered and the dealership had to eat 8k after Honda rightfully denied the claim (it was 2 years out of warranty lol). The dealership will obviously scrutinize you way more carefully on future jobs if they get screwed because of you.

The key is - the manufacturer has absolutely no way to determine what/how you drove that car. Insurance companies are different. They have some built in protections as part of their contractual relationship with you. Usually they catch rideshare drivers by checking their credit, which they are authorized to do at any time.

A car manufacturer cannot check your credit without your consent because that's not part of the deal when you buy a car. They don't have any other means that I'm aware of to determine anything about how you used your car, in order to deny a claim.

So how would they find out unless you tell them? If they try it, it's lawsuits for everybody! I'm Dr. Nick.



> Available turbo, mine isn't - on the advice of my mechanic buddy. But, to be fair, he knows very little about Honda. Although any turbo can be a PITA, learned that from the many turbo charged Ford ambulances I worked in.


Smart mechanic, you should keep him!

There are two features in cars that are 100% complete scams meant only to fatten the auto industry's wallet.

Turbos and any kind of engine and/or cylinder start/stop bullshit.

Turbos add loads of extra components to your car that are notoriously unreliable. They also suck really hard from a performance standpoint. You can only use them a little bit before they start to overheat and no longer work. The lag sucks. You'll be fixing your intercooler and other components every 5 minutes. A naturally aspirated engine is straight better in every way and also cheaper and more reliable.

The engine restart ostensibly improves fuel efficiency, but in fact extensive real world testing proves they save nothing and wear down your engine much faster.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Just curious here: why a new Civic over a used, fully loaded Accord?

I do like the Sport, hatch civics but I’d take the extra space and comfort every day. 

However, maybe the pot-holed streets here play into my mindset for that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> Just curious here: why a new Civic over a used, fully loaded Accord?
> 
> I do like the Sport, hatch civics but I'd take the extra space and comfort every day.
> 
> However, maybe the pot-holed streets here play into my mindset for that.



Loved my previous Civic. Researched many options, wasn't ruling out used - until I saw the settlement check from my wreck.
Features listed above, particularly fuel efficiency.
Honda has actually kept increasing the size of the Civic, it has all the room I could want or need. Don't hold me to this but I believe it's based on an older Accord frame.
I prefer to be the first owner of a vehicle. My 2012 would still be running like a champ in great condition if I hadn't been hit by a distracted driver.
Also, ever get into a car and feel like it has always been yours? I have, three times - 2004 Chevy Montecarlo (used - total loss after a kid on a suspended license blew a stop sign - ironically in an 89 Civic), new 2012 Civic LX, and most recently the 18.

Felt like they were made just for me, that's an important factor. Drove an affordable used car for a long time (06 Chrysler Sebring), hated it for the most part.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> As I said I used to manage a Honda dealership and I filed a lot of warranty paperwork, I know exactly how it works. It's like this:
> 
> - you go in for repairs
> - dealership determines if your repair is covered under warranty (database lookup)
> ...


From a dealership point of view a warranty work customer is the best customer because we know that the manufacturer pays for it.
What I'm asking is does Mazda have it in their warranty any verbiage about commercial vehicles being excluded from the warranty?
That's all I want to know.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

2Cents said:


> From a dealership point of view a warranty work customer is the best customer because we know that the manufacturer pays for it.
> What I'm asking is does Mazda have it in their warranty any verbiage about commercial vehicles being excluded from the warranty?
> That's all I want to know.


That is a good question and I will find out for certain, I promise you this! I already looked but my preliminary examination turned up nothing hard. My point was that even if it's in there, it's trivial to get around. However, I agree that this is still an important question and I will get to the bottom of it!

I would speculate that it's not in the contract here in Canada because I have never heard of this clause before and I've run in a lot of auto-related circles. Might be in the contracts in the states.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

The fact that the dealership covered an $8,000 job on a vehicle that was 2 years out of warranty, I’m not sure if that was just pure incompetence or just pure awesomeness.
Either way Honda has been known to make dealerships pick up costs on instances that were more geared towards keeping the dealerships honor their commitment to the customer. Glad it worked out for that customer.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

2Cents said:


> The fact that the dealership covered an $8,000 job on a vehicle that was 2 years out of warranty, I'm not sure if that was just pure incompetence or just pure awesomeness.
> Either way Honda has been known to make dealerships pick up costs on instances that were more geared towards keeping the dealerships honor their commitment to the customer. Glad it worked out for that customer.


It was a pretty crazy incident. Initially I was doing and filing all the paperwork myself but it got to be too much so I trained 2 advisors and delegated it all to them. The guy that did it wasn't incompetent. He was my most technically competent advisor in terms of mechanical stuff, as good as any of our techs. He wasn't the best at office type stuff but he didn't make a lot of mistakes either. He must of just been hung over that day or something, it was a random clerical error. By the time we got the claim denied, we had long since sent the customer home with the new engine. We could have asked him to pay but he had no legal obligation to do so and I didn't think he had the money so I made a judgement call to not even ask and have a happy long term customer instead of making our dealership look stupid! It was a huge screw up, the car was so far and so clearly out of warranty we couldn't but laugh about the enormity of the screw up. He had never done something like that on much smaller jobs and he chooses an S2000 engine for the first time lol...

Anyway because I needed his expertise (I'm an expert in computers not cars, I'm ok at cars), I didn't want to see him fired which definitely would have happened if any of the other managers or the dealer principal found out about the situation. I had a 10k/yr slush fund that never got touched before or after so I used that to cover up the scenario and saved his ass...but that actually wasn't quite enough. In order to use the slush fund it would have to go through the head controller (accountant). I knew she needed some work on her Nissan so I made a deal with her ahead of time to keep it quiet, and I called in a favour from one of the techs to cover her favour to me. It all worked out in the end.

I will give Honda credit for customer service/goodwill type stuff. They are probably the best in the industry with that. I had a guy in corporate with a much bigger slush fund that I could call to cover things like this but I didn't want to look stupid in front of him either! He woulda covered it though.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Available turbo, mine isn't - on the advice of my mechanic buddy. But, to be fair, he knows very little about Honda. Although any turbo can be a PITA, learned that from the many turbo charged Ford ambulances I worked in.


Turbos need to be rebuilt or replaced at 100k+ miles.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Turbos need to be rebuilt or replaced at 100k+ miles.


Seemed like our trucks had an issue with the turbo every year.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Illini said:


> Nice ride. I once had a 2008 and 2009 Civic. Great vehicles. However, even though they have great resale value, you won't get much for yours once you have 150-200K miles on it. If I went for a Civic, I'd go a few years older. Most of what you listed would still apply to a 2016 or a 2017.


Why would you reSELL, when you can reBUILD


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome ride! Can only imagine the quiet confidence it would exude down the freeway while I drank your ice cold water and tried not to puke on the new seats. Sorry about the ass smell...don’t know what happened


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


Nice ride. I almost got the same car but chose the Corolla because I got a way better deal from the dealership. Same pros as the Civic.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Nice ride. I almost got the same car but chose the Corolla because I got a way better deal from the dealership. Same pros as the Civic.


Corollas are always the best deal but I hate them. I hate the trims. I hate the handling. I hate the suspension. You can get one brand new almost fully loaded for 20k though, which is unbeatable.

Mathematically speaking the optimal amount to spend on an Uber car is 5k (I have crunched all the numbers myself). However, I don't agree that this is a good decision overall as many other drivers like to advise. I actually assign value (and attempt to quantify it) to my own personal comfort and enjoyment - because you only live once. Anywhere I spend a lot of time I invest harder. I think it's better to try to increase your income and drive the better car than to control your costs too extremely and make yourself miserable. It's not worth it.

20k is the sweet spot. It gives you enough wiggle room that you can just give up a trim level or a couple model years or something and basically get any car you want. You can get a brand new Corolla or a moderately used X5 or a really used Tesla S. The choice is yours! So are the consequences so choose carefully :wink:


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

skyline3434 said:


> Are these turbo? I just cannot use see turbo-ed cars making over 150k


My avatar is a pic of my 2008 Twin Turbo 550i, currently at 184k, still used all weekend long for Select and Surge/Promo rides..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Awesome ride! Can only imagine the quiet confidence it would exude down the freeway while I drank your ice cold water and tried not to puke on the new seats. Sorry about the ass smell...don't know what happened


Ice cold water is for my enjoyment only. I pass on anyone that looks like they might puke. Upholstery is cleaned every couple of weeks or as needed.

Had a pax climb in on Saturday night, "finally, a car that doesn't stink like cigarettes and is from this decade!"

I chose to get a nice car, that's my business. The point of this thread was to point out features that I have found that make this model very well suited for this work.

Want to drive an older used car that may be beat up a bit? Go for it! I don't care.. but your pax might. 

I see a taxi around here driven by a guy who looks like he's in his 90s, driving a Crown Vic that looks about as old as he does. Most disappointed looking passengers I've ever seen. But I bet that guy doesn't need a GPS! 



UberAdrian said:


> Corollas are always the best deal but I hate them. I hate the trims. I hate the handling. I hate the suspension. You can get one brand new almost fully loaded for 20k though, which is unbeatable.
> 
> Mathematically speaking the optimal amount to spend on an Uber car is 5k (I have crunched all the numbers myself). However, I don't agree that this is a good decision overall as many other drivers like to advise. I actually assign value (and attempt to quantify it) to my own personal comfort and enjoyment - because you only live once. Anywhere I spend a lot of time I invest harder. I think it's better to try to increase your income and drive the better car than to control your costs too extremely and make yourself miserable. It's not worth it.
> 
> 20k is the sweet spot. It gives you enough wiggle room that you can just give up a trim level or a couple model years or something and basically get any car you want. You can get a brand new Corolla or a moderately used X5 or a really used Tesla S. The choice is yours! So are the consequences so choose carefully :wink:


I would never even consider anything less than $10k, and that's pushing it. Have to remember that while it might be a great deal, it's cheap for a reason. Buy a quality new or low mileage used car, spend less time in the shop.

If I was planning on doing this full time indefinitely, _maybe _I would go for something cheap and used. But it's also my car and I want to feel comfortable in it, like you said.

I think I rolled off the lot at around $23k, need to find the paperwork.



loophole said:


> My avatar is a pic of my 2008 Twin Turbo 550i, currently at 184k, still used all weekend long for Select and Surge/Promo rides..


Beautiful car


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Nice car but most of the stuff on your list is of no benefit for this gig as the thread title indicated.

1. I have had no issue just using my neck and eyes 
2. Windows will accomplish the same thing 
3. Dont see how this is any easier than putting a Prius in park.
4. Proximity key to unlock the door is a good feature if you do food delivery.
5. Probably cool but I do just fine with my Galaxy S8+
6. That MPG is not adequate for me in my market with $4+ per gallon gasoline. 
7. Hondas are reliable but no more so than some other manufacturers 
8. Style is worthless in this gig but driver comfort could be priceless 
9. As long as I dont have a paxs knee in my back I dont need anymore room. 4 adults should either pay XL price or be uncomfortable. 
10. The only thing a K&N will do is provide inferior filtering and allow more dirt into the motor. NO noticeable power or MPG increase.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Nice car but most of the stuff on your list is of no benefit for this gig as the thread title indicated.
> 
> 1. I have had no issue just using my neck and eyes
> 2. Windows will accomplish the same thing
> ...


Aye. I listed things that have been a huge benefit for me and my passengers. And highly disagree with you on the K&N, I've had one in my last four cars. Always an improvement in performance and milage, never had a problem.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> And highly disagree with you on the K&N, I've had one in my last four cars. Always an improvement in performance and milage, never had a problem.


You would think if K&N could increase fuel economy they would advertise it. I think they used to advertise that way, probably got sued and had to stop the false statements.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Texan said:


> Will it take 7 passengers? X only then, right?
> Your post sounds as though you work for Honda, LOL.
> Nice ride all the same.


Idk most Honda and Toyota people tend to be proud of car. Similar to how sports car people are but for complete different reasons.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Idk most Honda and Toyota people tend to be proud of car. Similar to how sports car people are but for complete different reasons.


They're good, reliable cars.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I figured out the warranty situation. There are absolutely no restrictions on commercial use.

This is the 2018 warranty guide. There is nothing in there that even remotely hints at voiding the warranty over commercial use. The warranty seems to apply to cars registered anywhere in North America so the rules are probably the same in the states. Though its possible they are different because the Canadian warranty book only talks about where the cars are registered, not purchased.

https://cdn.mazda.ca/common/en/pdf/...essionid=0cee9cf8-0996-4061-b34a-96da2c412a28

In fact there are many hints that commercial use is explicitly allowed, such as in this paragraph where they talk about what types of losses they don't cover, one of which is "incidental commercial losses". Logically speaking, commercial use must be allowed if they are going out of their way to specifically exclude commercial losses as one of the incidentals.

3. What Is Not Covered Repair or replacement required due to misuse, negligence, improper repair/adjustment, alteration, or accident/collision damage. Replacement of proper functioning part for comfort or appearance. *Incidental or consequential damages such as loss of use of your Mazda Vehicle, inconvenience or commercial loss.* If the vehicle has been classified a total loss and/or sold for salvage purposes or branded for any other reasons. Registration of the vehicle out of the U.S., Canadian, or Mexican Markets as identified in the "Warranty Application" for New Vehicle Limited Warranty section of the booklet.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice car, I have a lot of those features in my van. Don't trust the lane keeper though. I turned mine off after it tried to put me into a meridian.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I turned mine off after it tried to put me into a meridian


Yep, I don't have that option. It's a camera on the passenger side mirror that eliminates blind spots on that side. Sucks at night and in the rain though.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Right, similar names, different features.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

My favourite features on my car:

- The seats are heated and cooled but the cooling is especially awesome because unlike all the other solutions I've seen on other cars that just blow air into your butt, this one sucks the hot air from your butt into the seat which is 1000% better.
- Windshield projected colour HUD
- Traffic sign recognition (a camera reads the signs, runs OCR/AI algos on them and pipes info about them into the HUD)
- Heated steering (could use an upgrade, only heats half the wheel)
- Adaptive radar + collision avoidance (keeps distance to car in front, computer takes control of the brakes if it detects imminent collision)
- Adaptive headlights (headlights auto rotate so you can see around corners when turning/cornering)
- Paddle shifters
- Rain sensing wipers
- Auto dimming rearview mirror (amazing when some clown lights you up with his high beams, no more flipping the thing!)

But by far my absolute favourite feature is the feedback cues from the radar and other sensors. It's so accurate and intuitive, after driving the car for a while you start to feel the objects around you (their positions and what they're doing). For example, if a car is on your left going right - the car will make a beep that starts where the object is and moves in the same direction as the object whilst also matching its speed. There are other cues including lights and voice warnings/etc but the car only bothers you with more forceful cues if you're not paying attention and not reacting the way it expects you to. The HUD is also highly adaptive and will only show you the most relevant information. Like if it sees a speed sign but the speed hasn't actually changed, it won't warn you/display on HUD.

I wish it had a dual clutch transmission, other than that it's a perfect car and has every conceivable feature you could want.

Although half the pax that get into my car make remarks about how nice it is, I somehow mysteriously have yet to get the "cool car" badge a single time! Yet somehow I keep getting the "good service" badge and that's complete bullshit. I only offer the most basic possible service. I drive the car, aggressively - no talking, no extras...no idea how I keep getting that badge!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Reliability - it's a Honda.


Can't argue with that statement....


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Once you go Japanese.......


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss TOYOTA


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss TOYOTA


Like ya Toyota...but not from 1974 man c'mon. It's not right to drive pax in anything less than an 82 Tercel.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Loved my previous Civic. Researched many options, wasn't ruling out used - until I saw the settlement check from my wreck.
> Features listed above, particularly fuel efficiency.
> Honda has actually kept increasing the size of the Civic, it has all the room I could want or need. Don't hold me to this but I believe it's based on an older Accord frame.
> I prefer to be the first owner of a vehicle. My 2012 would still be running like a champ in great condition if I hadn't been hit by a distracted driver.
> ...


That's legit. And I can definitely understand the rationale. If a car has been a good friend over the years, it does indeed make sense to keep the trend and get a vehicle you're familiar with and trust.

Also, good job getting the 2.0L. No turbo, no problems!

A few of those 1.5Ts had issues at first, mainly in the CR-V but the Civics with them too. Apparently during manufacturing, a part wasn't removed and was basically causing the engine to detonate before 5k miles.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Can't argue with that statement....


Hey buddy what's up! Haven


SurginGeneral said:


> That's legit. And I can definitely understand the rationale. If a car has been a good friend over the years, it does indeed make sense to keep the trend and get a vehicle you're familiar with and trust.
> 
> Also, good job getting the 2.0L. No turbo, no problems!
> 
> A few of those 1.5Ts had issues at first, mainly in the CR-V but the Civics with them too. Apparently during manufacturing, a part wasn't removed and was basically causing the engine to detonate before 5k miles.


This is by far the best car I've had to date. Honestly, my second favorite has to be the old Monte Carlo. Horrible fuel economy, some mechanical issues, but damn what a ride! ?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


A noob question...does civic correspond to corolla?

I am impressed that your car has so many high-tech features. At this rate, I think Lexus needs to consider their market share in the very near feature.

1) lane departure alert ... First time seeing that function in a 17 Camry ... and my Lexus RX loaner...

2) moonroof is available for all Lexus vehicles. Only some Camry has that (my rental car doesn't.

3) brake hold is only equipped in flagship LS and the higher tier GS (as for 2015)

4) push hold function first became available in LS some time in 2010 but is now a standard for all models.

5) Lexus only supports iPhones =(

6) Your car is incredibly efficient! Civic outperforms the ES hybrid known as the most efficient Lexus model. Nice!

7-10) granted. I bet all you mentioned do apply to Japanese cars.

Conclusion - Lexus is overpriced!! &

Congratulations to you getting such a good car! I love the colour too.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> A noob question...does civic correspond to corolla?


Yes.
Civic=Corolla=Impreza
Camry=Accord=Legacy

Lexus is overpriced nonsense and IMO all of their designs are just horrendous. Absolutely monstrous. That grille...yuk.

The best Toyota is Land Cruiser.
The second best Toyota is the new Rav4 Hybrid.

Moonroof is the best. Always buy power moonroof.

Honda powertrains are ok, they've been getting worse.
Toyota powertrains are complete trash from a performance and efficiency standpoint. The hybrids are good.

Later this year Mazda is putting into production cars something new that engineers call the holy grail of ICE technology. It's called Skyactive-X and it's the world's first gasoline compression ignition engine - combining the best features of diesel engines (high compression ratios for high torque and efficiency) and gasoline engines. It will be very efficient.

Have you seen the 2019 Mazda6? It's a real beauty. 310 lbft torque @ 2k rpm, averaging 30mpg combined. That's a nice powertrain :smiles:


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


whichever way you want to spin this bullshit, only an idiot buys a new car for uber.
buy a 6k used car, absolute max 7k, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> A noob question...does civic correspond to corolla?
> 
> I am impressed that your car has so many high-tech features. At this rate, I think Lexus needs to consider their market share in the very near feature.
> 
> ...


My brother in law sells Toyotas and I did consider the Corolla. Really can't go wrong with either brand, however multiple reviews cited build quality inconsistencies with the Corolla and a few other issues I can't remember.

The EX Civic trim level had everything I wanted (and more) at a great price. Last Civic was pushing 200k, never had a single repair other than body work from a couple of minor accidents (deer). Loved the last one, why change? 



Slim Pete said:


> whichever way you want to spin this bullshit, only an idiot buys a new car for uber.
> buy a 6k used car, absolute max 7k, and you'll be fine.


I've said it a bunch already but I will say it again for you. I bought it for me, I just happen to drive Uber at the moment. That is not forever. But thanks for the concern.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


I have a crosstour, I used it for Uber Select. The side camera is the best advent of the 21st century, as far as I'm concerned. But a new Honda costs $.78 a mile for the fist 30,000 miles. Then $.50 there after. So great cars just a waste to use on rideshare. 
Also having dealt with Honda corporate and dealer services, I will say get the extended warranty. If not DO NOT buy a Honda.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> I have a crosstour, I used it for Uber Select. The side camera is the best advent of the 21st century, as far as I'm concerned. But a new Honda costs $.78 a mile for the fist 30,000 miles. Then $.50 there after. So great cars just a waste to use on rideshare.
> Also having dealt with Honda corporate and dealer services, I will say get the extended warranty. If not DO NOT buy a Honda.


Nice ride.  I've had zero issues with Honda. Drove my last Civic into the ground long before Uber.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I've said it a bunch already but I will say it again for you. I bought it for me, I just happen to drive Uber at the moment. That is not forever. But thanks for the concern.


I understand you got the car for yourself, it's a nice car and that's great! But the title of the now featured thread (congratulations) is how the car is perfect for this gig. What some people are saying is the car is only "perfect for this gig" if you don't mind breaking even.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I understand you got the car for yourself, it's a nice car and that's great! But the title of the now featured thread (congratulations) is how the car is perfect for this gig. What some people are saying is the car is only "perfect for this gig" if you don't mind breaking even.


Yeah, I understand.  Hey, to each their own. I drive this car on the daily and it really is perfect for U/L in terms of features and performance.

And I wasn't expecting it to be featured, but that's cool I guess. ?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Nice ride. :smiles: I've had zero issues with Honda. Drove my last Civic into the ground long before Uber.


My first car was a 2006 accord coupe. I bought it new and never had an issue. My crosstour has been a nightmare. I'm lemoning it. Just don't ever trust the service department.

My favorite part is when I get pulled over the second cop always peeks in and asks what that is lol. They need new tactics, now that we can see them lol.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> My first car was a 2006 accord coupe. I bought it new and never had an issue. My crosstour has been a nightmare. I'm lemoning it. Just don't ever trust the service department.


My last was a new 2012. Hopefully I don't have any issues with the 18.

I got a great deal on it, by the way. It was the last non turbo EX on the lot. I was going to get an LX but my insurance payout from the 12 getting rear ended was around half of what I paid for it new so I thought I'd treat myself, regretted not buying a better trim last time.



AngelAdams said:


> My favorite part is when I get pulled over the second cop always peeks in and asks what that is lol. They need new tactics, now that we can see them lol.


Explain? ?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> My last was a new 2012. Hopefully I don't have any issues with the 18.
> 
> I got a great deal on it, by the way. It was the last non turbo EX on the lot. I was going to get an LX but my insurance payout from the 12 getting rear ended was around half of what I paid for it new so I thought I'd treat myself, regretted not buying a better trim last time.
> 
> ...


They always stand on the right side and low key look in. Then they see themselves peeking in like a nosie neighbored.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> They always stand on the right side and low key look in. Then they see themselves peeking in like a nosie neighbored.


Ohhhh the lane watch? ?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I'm turning my 13 Civic over to my college student. I drove it nearly 2 years of ride share, fairly comfortable and I'm 6'3" and 250. Checked out a 17 Civic, but the redesigned bucket seats are bad. The seat back is too small and narrow, resulting in my shoulders not even touching the seat. Driver space seemed no better than before. 
In the end I picked up a 16 Accord coming off lease with 27k miles. Personal and ride share usage for me. Great mileage and very comfortable buckets. Won't do a Civic again, it's just not designed for anyone taller/bigger than average.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


How about 2005 civic? Thats too new for uber and the rate fuber pay. 15 year old is minimum requirement in my market.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

68350 said:


> I'm turning my 13 Civic over to my college student. I drove it nearly 2 years of ride share, fairly comfortable and I'm 6'3" and 250. Checked out a 17 Civic, but the redesigned bucket seats are bad. The seat back is too small and narrow, resulting in my shoulders not even touching the seat. Driver space seemed no better than before.
> In the end I picked up a 16 Accord coming off lease with 27k miles. Personal and ride share usage for me. Great mileage and very comfortable buckets. Won't do a Civic again, it's just not designed for anyone taller/bigger than average.


Believe it or not the best car to do rideshare in is a model 3. That car will give you minimum 1,000,000 miles with only a basic yearly maintenance.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Is your reason for driving Uber to make money? Why are you then spending all that money on a new car? Makes no sense. A $10k car could do exactly what a $20k car could do. I could buy a cheap Nissan or Toyota and it would be perfectly suitable for this gig which is to take a person from point A to point B. Your claim that newer cars induce better tips is unfounded and I think you've said that just to justify your reasoning for buying a new car to do UberX. Even if that claim was true, how much in additional tips do you think you would get?

If you've financed the car, then the interest on the loan is going to more than cancel out any additional tips you would make. If you've paid cash for the car, then good for you. Why are you doing Uber if you could afford to pay cash for such a car?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> How about 2005 civic? Thats too new for uber and the rate fuber pay. 15 year old is minimum requirement in my market.


Honestly, I just don't like older used cars. Had a bunch, a couple of them were OK but most I hated.

This thread was featured today so expecting backlash. I bought this car for me first, U/L second.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


I started doing x/xl with a 2007 Honda Odyssey. At 180,000 miles the engine went and I put in a rebuilt with 52k on it. Last year I got rear ended by a beer truck that put a dent in the lift gate but it operated fine. Beer distributor gave me a nice payout and I gave the van to one of my kids in college who's car died. Still runs like a champ.

Bought a 2018 Civic EX like you. The big difference is I only do this p/t and don't put the mileage a f/t would, although still a significant amount. Biggest difference is I get a monthly car expense check from my primary job that fully pays for the car and insurance so the car is essentially free for me.

Love the car and I really am very comfortable in it. I'm 6'3" and 250 lbs. I worked for GM for 12 years as a mfg engineer and always drove a GM car to work at the time, but had Honda's always for my wife and kids. Virtually all Civic and Accords sold in this country are assembled in the USA.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Forsty, see above. Secondly, tips skyrocketed as did 5 stars after 


uberer2016 said:


> Is your reason for driving Uber to make money? Why are you then spending all that money on a new car? Makes no sense. A $10k car could do exactly what a $20k car could do. I could buy a cheap Nissan or Toyota and it would be perfectly suitable for this gig which is to take a person from point A to point B. Your claim that newer cars induce better tips is unfounded and I think you've said that just to justify your reasoning for buying a new car to do UberX. Even if that claim was true, how much in additional tips do you think you would get?
> 
> If you've financed the car, then the interest on the loan is going to more than cancel out any additional tips you would made. If you've paid cash for the car, then good for you. Why are you doing Uber if you could afford to pay cash for such a car?


First, see above. Secondly, tips, 5 stars, and compliments skyrocketed after getting my new car.

I wasn't in the market for a car until mine was hit by a distracted driver and it was demolished.

Anyway, to each their own. Want to drive an older used car? Cool. Prefer to have something new? Awesome. 



uberer2016 said:


> Is your reason for driving Uber to make money? Why are you then spending all that money on a new car? Makes no sense. A $10k car could do exactly what a $20k car could do. I could buy a cheap Nissan or Toyota and it would be perfectly suitable for this gig which is to take a person from point A to point B. Your claim that newer cars induce better tips is unfounded and I think you've said that just to justify your reasoning for buying a new car to do UberX. Even if that claim was true, how much in additional tips do you think you would get?
> 
> If you've financed the car, then the interest on the loan is going to more than cancel out any additional tips you would make. If you've paid cash for the car, then good for you. Why are you doing Uber if you could afford to pay cash for such a car?


Oh, and by the way, I earn my car payment in about ten hours. It's no biggie.  Never said I paid cash. Most people have car payments. I'd have one regardless of the car, most likely. And I don't plan on driving for years to come. I needed a new ride so I went with this one.

I'm prepared for trolls tonight. So please read carefully - the features of this particular vehicle are perfect for Uber and Lyft. That doesn't necessarily mean that the cost is perfect for everyone. Features is the key word here.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I started doing x/xl with a 2007 Honda Odyssey. At 180,000 miles the engine went and I put in a rebuilt with 52k on it. Last year I got rear ended by a beer truck that put a dent in the lift gate but it operated fine. Beer distributor gave me a nice payout and I gave the car to one of my kids in college. Still runs like a champ.
> 
> Bought a 2018 Civic EX like you. The big difference is I only do this p/t and don't put the mileage a f/t would, although still a significant amount. Biggest difference is I get a monthly car expense check from my primary job that fully pays for the car and insurance so the car is essentially free for me.
> 
> Love the car and I really am very comfortable in it. I'm 6'3" and 250 lbs.


I drive prius for my main job which requires lots of driving and do uber between the job, DF. It's paid off and drives until it dies. So I don't care about mileges. I know prius c runs 300k easy without any major work. With 50mpg if I drive 300k, i literally drive free saving gas money. I bought brand new for 17500 2015.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I started doing x/xl with a 2007 Honda Odyssey. At 180,000 miles the engine went and I put in a rebuilt with 52k on it. Last year I got rear ended by a beer truck that put a dent in the lift gate but it operated fine. Beer distributor gave me a nice payout and I gave the van to one of my kids in college who's car died. Still runs like a champ.
> 
> Bought a 2018 Civic EX like you. The big difference is I only do this p/t and don't put the mileage a f/t would, although still a significant amount. Biggest difference is I get a monthly car expense check from my primary job that fully pays for the car and insurance so the car is essentially free for me.
> 
> Love the car and I really am very comfortable in it. I'm 6'3" and 250 lbs. I worked for GM for 12 years as a mfg engineer and always drove a GM car to work at the time, but had Honda's always for my wife and kids. Virtually all Civic and Accords sold in this country are assembled in the USA.


Cool 

I guess the question is also what defines "full time." I usually drive between 4 to 11:30 pm Monday through Friday. This is all that I currently do but I'm not out there for 12 hours or anything like that. My wife works full-time, my pay helps with bills and is helping me in many ways. Again, this is temporary.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I drive prius for my main job which requires lots of driving and do uber between the job, DF. It's paid off and drives until it dies. So I don't care about mileges. I know prius c runs 300k easy without any major work. With 50mpg if I drive 300k, i literally drive free saving gas money. I bought brand new for 17500 2015.


If your job doesn't pay for your miles and if you don't mind the noise, have your lyft app on while driving. Those miles you can deduct next year. Lyft sends you a yearly mileage report.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Cool :smiles:
> 
> I guess the question is also what defines "full time." I usually drive between 4 to 11:30 pm Monday through Friday. This is all that I currently do but I'm not out there for 12 hours or anything like that. My wife works full-time, my pay helps with bills and is helping me in many ways. Again, this is temporary. :smiles:


Do exactly as you like and feel comfortable with. I've been doing this gig for 2 years and on the forum for 1. Don't ever listen to the know-it-alls and naysayers, they ain't living your life. What works for you may not work for them and vice-versa. I've gotten some of the best advice on this forum and have also seen some of the worst advice.?


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Cool :smiles:
> 
> I guess the question is also what defines "full time." I usually drive between 4 to 11:30 pm Monday through Friday. This is all that I currently do but I'm not out there for 12 hours or anything like that. My wife works full-time, my pay helps with bills and is helping me in many ways. Again, this is temporary. :smiles:


Civic and corolla last forever, don't worry about mileage unless you plan to sell later on. If you don't do oil change 50k, it still runs. Try it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Do exactly as you like and feel comfortable with. I've been doing this gig for 2 years and on the forum for 1. Don't ever listen to the know-it-alls and naysayers, they ain't living your life. What works for you may not work for them and vice-versa.


Yep! Precisely. We all have our own reasons for driving, opinions, etc. It's all good. 



Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> Civic and corolla last forever, don't worry about mileage unless you plan to sell later on. If you don't do oil change 50k, it still runs. Try it.


Had an oil change last week. "Your oil was black. I mean, really black. My boss has the same car and he was worried." ? Pushed it a bit.

Always full synthetic.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep! Precisely. We all have our own reasons for driving, opinions, etc. It's all good. :smiles:
> 
> 
> Had an oil change last week. "Your oil was black. I mean, really black. My boss has the same car and he was worried." ? Pushed it a bit.
> ...


You can do your own full synthetic oil change for about $24 including oil and filter. On the Civic though, you have to take off a shield to get to the filter. Not a big deal once you learn how to do it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You can do your own full synthetic oil change for about $24. On the Civic though, you have to take off a shield to get to the filter. Not a big deal once you learn how to do it.


Yep! Used to change the oil in my other cars. Now I'm in an uptight apartment complex  Still have my old hood for a while now, I should try changing it there next time. Neighbor is a mechanic, a six pack and he'll make sure I don't F it up ?


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You can do your own full synthetic oil change for about $24. On the Civic though, you have to take off a shield to get to the filter. Not a big deal once you learn how to do it.


I pay 50 for prius every 8k. 4.6qt.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I pay 50 for prius every 8k. 4.6qt.


My wife has us all beat. 2015 Fiat 500e, all electric. Granted she has to worry about the battery and limited range, the only regular maintenance is really tires and blinker fluid


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep! Precisely. We all have our own reasons for driving, opinions, etc. It's all good. :smiles:
> 
> 
> Had an oil change last week. "Your oil was black. I mean, really black. My boss has the same car and he was worried." ? Pushed it a bit.
> ...


I went over by 10,000 miles. Then I discovered Valvoline. It's my favorite business on earth. I will never set foot in a pep boys ever again.



Benjamin M said:


> My wife has us all beat. 2015 Fiat 500e, all electric. Granted she has to worry about the battery and limited range, the only regular maintenance is really tires and blinker fluid :wink:


That's why I'm getting a model y, yearly maintenance sounds awesome.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> I went over by 10,000 miles. Then I discovered Valvoline. It's my favorite business on earth. I will never set foot in a pep boys ever again.
> 
> 
> That's why I'm getting a model y, yearly maintenance sounds awesome.


Valvoline? Is it the one Jiffy lube use?. Is it good?. I would go for moble 1 if I do it myself.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> Valvoline? Is it the one Jiffy lube use?. Is it good?. I would go for moble 1 if I do it myself.


No, stay away from
Jiffy lube. Valvoline is a drive thru oil change. You drive up and like 5 guys/girls go into action. They do everything in ten minutes. You never get out of your car. I believe they offer mobile one. For my car my options were $60 or $90. I did the $60 but had a coupon for $15. So ended up paying $55


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> No, stay away from
> Jiffy lube. Valvoline is a drive thru oil change. You drive up and like 5 guys/girls go into action. They do everything in ten minutes. You never get out of your car. I believe they offer mobile one. For my car my options were $60 or $90. I did the $60 but had a coupon for $15. So ended up paying $55


I usually use Firestone, mainly because I have an account with them and they give a discount for Uber.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> No, stay away from
> Jiffy lube. Valvoline is a drive thru oil change. You drive up and like 5 guys/girls go into action. They do everything in ten minutes. You never get out of your car. I believe they offer mobile one. For my car my options were $60 or $90. I did the $60 but had a coupon for $15. So ended up paying $55


I heard every time people go to jiffy lube for oil change, they get like $1000 service recomandation invoice something don't need to be changed.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I usually use Firestone, mainly because I have an account with them and they give a discount for Uber.


I would prefer pep boys because they do a free tire rotation. But it's a good two hrs. They make you feel like they're doing you a favor. Getting an oil change at pep boys is the equivalent to pool/shared rides.
I was going to go to firestone but I saw a Valvoline. I swear I would pay upto $100 for that kind of service.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> I would prefer pep boys because they do a free tire rotation. But it's a good two hrs. They make you feel like they're doing you a favor. Getting an oil change at pep boys is the equivalent to pool/shared rides.
> I was going to go to firestone but I was a Valvoline. I swear I would pay upto $100 for that kind of service.


I usually go with the lifetime tire rotate / balance and alignment at Firestone. Definitely pays for itself, especially with high mileage driving.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I heard every time people go to jiffy lube for oil change, they get like $1000 service recomandation invoice something don't need to be changed.


That and they will literally break things to fix it. They're pushed by management to up sell. 
They broke my dip stick on my first car.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> I would prefer pep boys because they do a free tire rotation. But it's a good two hrs. They make you feel like they're doing you a favor. Getting an oil change at pep boys is the equivalent to pool/shared rides.
> I was going to go to firestone but I was a Valvoline. I swear I would pay upto $100 for that kind of service.


I go to local mechanic shop I know. Drop the car and have lunch couple hours and pick it up. I hate waiting.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I go to local mechanic shop I know. Drop the car and have lunch couple hours and pick it up. I hate waiting.


If you're in a hurry try Valvoline. Literally 10 minutes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I go to local mechanic shop I know. Drop the car and have lunch couple hours and pick it up. I hate waiting.


Another thing about Firestone, there's one almost exactly a mile from me. Went for the first time recently and walked back to my building. Great exercise and they could take their time. Fortunately, this is a good location. Some suck.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I go to local mechanic shop I know. Drop the car and have lunch couple hours and pick it up. I hate waiting.


If you're in a hurry try Valvoline. Literally takes ten minutes. You never even get out the car. 
On a side note I don't work for them lol.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> If you're in a hurry try Valvoline. Literally 10 minutes.


Nope. Last 15 years I let the same guy take care of my cars.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> Nope. Last 15 years I let the same guy take care of my cars.


When he dies.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, this is Bob, my 2012 Civic LX. We had some great times together, nearly a two hour commute each way to work for years and dozens of long distance trips to visit family.


















At nearly 200k miles and a bit into driving "full-time", a nice lady was distracted and speeding. This happened -


















I had a pax at the time, she wasn't wearing her seatbelt and was injured. It was a horrible day. But, fortunately, Bob crumpled nicely and neither of us had any serious injuries - I really didn't feel a thing.

I was understandably upset. I had no intention of buying a car anytime soon, new or used. But the driver that hit me had excellent insurance and the settlement was more than reasonable. So I treated myself to my new ride, "Gloria". My wife named both, initially forgetting that my dad's name is Robert ?

So that's how I came to drive this sweet ride. I'm not getting any younger, this is my midlife crisis mobile that I currently use for Uber and Lyft


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I used to manage the service department of a Honda dealership. However, if you're looking at 18/19 model, the Mazda6 is vastly superior to any civic/accord/corolla/camry for around the same price. In every way.


That kind of over-the-top hyperbole has me thinking you're now working in the Mazda service department.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I have the 2019 Insight and i love it. A little bigger than a civic, and a little smaller than an accord. Plenty of pax room and decent trunk size. And it's a hybrid that does 50+mpg. I get lots of compliments on it. I expect it to last like a Honda, but there is not longevity track record for the new hybrid technology. I got this car before I even thought about anting, but she is perfect for it. 

And quite ironically I named her Dara. I had no idea. I wanted a name that had something to do with the concept of insight, and apparently Dara means 'pearl of wisdom'. Take that as you will with regard to any other Dara you may know of.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I drive prius for my main job which requires lots of driving and do uber between the job, DF. It's paid off and drives until it dies. So I don't care about mileges. I know prius c runs 300k easy without any major work. With 50mpg if I drive 300k, i literally drive free saving gas money. I bought brand new for 17500 2015.


What color prius c is best prius c?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Man I could not agree more about his car. I have a '12 that I use for rideshare and it's been tremendous. But we got my wife a '17 and it's sooo much faster with the same MPG. 

I'm not sure I'd use such a new car for rideshare but as you said you also use if for personal miles. When mine fails I look forward to getting one of the newer ones but it will be 3-4 years old and with higher miles than the one you purchased.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> That kind of over-the-top hyperbole has me thinking you're now working in the Mazda service department.


Lol! It's not hyperbole at all, let alone over the top. It is a well reasoned position based on technical analysis. I am not associated with any manufacturers currently and I have no agenda other than helping people make the right choice. The simple truth is you can't go wrong with any model from Toyota, Honda, Subaru or Mazda. According to my extensive and thorough research though, the first 3 just trade blows with different subsystems being better or worse but overall they are about the same. Mazda is just straight better than all of them on a technical level. I can take you through all the technical details component by component, system by system and show you that Mazda's are better. I champion the stuff that I think is the best, I have no other angles on this.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Just getting started for the day, first stop my favorite car wash in RVA.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Mazda is just straight better than all of them on a technical level. I can take you through all the technical details component by component, system by system and show you that Mazda's are better.


I noticed you didn't mention fuel economy. Considering this thread was started in reference to a car being made for this job, I'd say one that gets 5 miles less a gallon is hardly considered 'superior on every level'.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> When he dies


When my oil change guy dies, I wont need an oil change anymore.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

uberer2016 said:


> Is your reason for driving Uber to make money? Why are you then spending all that money on a new car? Makes no sense. A $10k car could do exactly what a $20k car could do. I could buy a cheap Nissan or Toyota and it would be perfectly suitable for this gig which is to take a person from point A to point B. Your claim that newer cars induce better tips is unfounded and I think you've said that just to justify your reasoning for buying a new car to do UberX. Even if that claim was true, how much in additional tips do you think you would get?
> 
> If you've financed the car, then the interest on the loan is going to more than cancel out any additional tips you would make. If you've paid cash for the car, then good for you. Why are you doing Uber if you could afford to pay cash for such a car?


I agree with this.

This whole thread doesn't make any sense to me, beyond sharing that you got a new car.

The point of doing Uber is making money, and all the advice people ask/give is around how to make more or avoid losing money .Depreciating a new Honda for RS is just nuts.

And a compact car is not desirable or good compared to almost every car on the road. If you got it for yourself, you should have gotten something larger like a new Accord or Camry. Or even better a Rav4, The extra expense obviously doesn't matter as you're just doing this as a hobby to waste time. Driving rush hour in a tin can surrounded by trucks and SUVs is the pits.

This whole thread is akin to saying "lose 10 pounds a week eating everything you want!" Just nuts.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> This whole thread doesn't make any sense to me, beyond sharing that you got a new car.
> 
> ...


Please read my numerous other posts on this thread. I bought the car for me, I happen to drive at the moment. Its features are ideal, in my opinion, for U/L.

It really isn't a compact car. Have you been in a Civic lately? It's actually an old Accord frame. Pax tell me regularly how spacious it is.

To each their own. I drive my car a lot because um it's my car. I don't want something old or large. I wanted something fuel efficient and with the features that this model provides.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Please read my numerous other posts on this thread. I bought the car for me, I happen to drive at the moment. Its features are ideal, in my opinion, for U/L.
> 
> It really isn't a compact car. Have you been in a Civic lately? It's actually an old Accord frame. Pax tell me regularly how spacious it is.
> 
> To each their own. I drive my car a lot because um it's my car. I don't want something old or large. I wanted something fuel efficient and with the features that this model provides.


And as I said, you are doing this as a hobby. You aren't making any money putting miles on your new car for RS. You are just trading faster depreciation for short term cash.

The title of your thread is wrong for everyone else in the world. Your car is a financially poor choice for RS. Maybe in seven years when they can be had for 5K it will be true.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> And as I said, you are doing this as a hobby. You aren't making any money putting miles on your new car for RS. You are just trading faster depreciation for short term cash.
> 
> The title of your thread is wrong for everyone else in the world. Your car is a financially poor choice for RS. Maybe in seven years when they can be had for 5K it will be true.



I drive Monday through Friday most weeks, sometimes all week. You have no idea how much I earn. It takes two evenings to pay my car payment
The *features *of this car make it ideal. It's up to the individual to determine whether or not they want a new or used car.
I drive full time now but probably won't be driving at all in a year or even six months from now. This is my personal vehicle that I happen to currently drive for rideshare. Had my 2012 Civic LX with nearly 200k not been totaled, I'd be driving that. I didn't sign up for Uber and say "hey I'm going to go buy a new car for this!"
K? Good. :smiles:


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I didn't sign up for Uber and say "hey I'm going to go buy a new car for this!"


Don't listen to the whiners. They're probably just jealous that you've got a nice car and they're ridesharing in an old Dodge.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> Don't listen to the whiners. They're probably just jealous that you've got a nice car and they're ridesharing in an old Dodge.


It ain't but a thang. ? Gloria and I are cruising in style. Sure wish I had my old Civic still but shit happens. Still had a lot of years ahead of him on the road, ended in seconds by a distracted driver.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

This was my 2009 Civic that I had for a couple of years before needing something bigger. I miss it as well. I think the design still looks good 10 years on.
.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Civic has come a long way since this:


But THOSE were fun.

Was given a white one once.

It ran very badly.

Opened hood. 
Noticed a spark plug laying on back side of bumper. Another was loose.
Reinstalled same spark plugs.
Ran like new.
Till C.V. joint blew up.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> This was my 2009 Civic that I had for a couple of years before needing something bigger. I miss it as well. I think the design still looks good 10 years on.
> .
> View attachment 313613


Just beautiful cars. Man I miss my 2012. My wife and I see the same model and color often and sigh.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2 door.
Hatchback.
Manual transmission.
Fun to drive.
Like a 68 mustang with straight 6 and 3 speed manuel.
Like a tractor . . .

Simple fun.

But . . . loved my 3 cylinder geo metro too.

Ever do 90 m.p.h. on 12 " tires ?

" Thrilling".

Honda CVCC
Toyota Coronas from late 60's.
Japanese cars with Chrome bumpers and carburators and Rear wheel Drive !
Datsuns . . .
( remember the 240 z ?)
The Memories. . .

Will NEVER see a $500.00 V.W. kharmann Ghia Convertible ever again !
Sigh . . .


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Any car over $5000 and you're giving the paxholes a level of service they are not paying for.
The paxholes neither respect you nor give a crap about you.
You need to provide service and car commensurate with that.
Even $5k would be pushing that. Any car that passes inspection with 3 years left on the clock under $5k is all those base station drop offs deserve.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BuckleUp said:


> Any car over $5000 and you're giving the paxholes a level of service they are not paying for.
> The paxholes neither respect you nor give a crap about you.
> You need to provide service and car commensurate with that.
> Even $5k would be pushing that. Any car that passes inspection with 3 years left on the clock under $5k is all those base station drop offs deserve.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-...c-ex-is-made-for-this-gig.321431/post-4927846


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Civic has come a long way since this:


I wonder if Honda would've had success doing a updated take on this retro design, similar to the new Beetle and Mini Cooper?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> I wonder if Honda would've had success doing a updated take on this retro design, similar to the new Beetle and Mini Cooper?


Yeah that's an interesting question. Wonder if they're iconic enough in the eyes of the masses to sell?


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah that's an interesting question. Wonder if they're iconic enough in the eyes of the masses to sell?


Probably not iconic enough. The Civic's design isn't unlike most cars from that era, unlike the Beetle and the Mini Cooper, which had styles that set them apart.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Lane watch - camera on the passenger side for blind spots, helps both with merging and sharp curves.
> Power sunroof / moon roof, after the stinky pax with less noise.
> Brake Hold. It's like the reverse cruise control, when activated it keeps the brakes on so you can stretch your legs at a light.
> Push to start and proximity lock / unlock. Put the key in your pocket and forget about it. Open the door by simply putting your hand on the handle, same for the trunk. Need to flee from a crazy pax? Get about three feet away, security system activates, doors lock, and it won't move.
> ...


Nice car. How much was it, out the door price?



Illini said:


> Nice ride. I once had a 2008 and 2009 Civic. Great vehicles. However, even though they have great resale value, you won't get much for yours once you have 150-200K miles on it. If I went for a Civic, I'd go a few years older. Most of what you listed would still apply to a 2016 or a 2017.


It doesn't make sense to use a new car for ridesharing. Always better to use a used vehicle due to the depreciation hit and the fact that pax have no respect for your vehicle. However, it is definitely nice when the car is brand new, and you're in a honeymoon with your car for at least for the 1st year. Everything is so responsive and just works perfectly. :coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Nice car. How much was it, out the door price?


Thanks! I will reply in DM


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I briefly looked at Mazda, along with Toyota, but I just kept coming back to the Civic. My 2012 never had any mechanical issues, just regular maintenance. And I put crazy miles on it with a two hour commute.


Does your civic have a supercharger?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Does your civic have a supercharger?


Negative. 2 L 4 cylinder Earth Works


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

old pissed camry 2007 made for 3k$ made for this gig
you dont need to kill new car to drive in rideshare


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

true228 said:


> old pissed camry 2007 made for 3k$ made for this gig
> you dont need to kill new car to drive in rideshare


Please read my numerous posts on this thread. Would happily be driving my 2012 Civic LX if I could. To each their own.


----------

